

Ask HN: How does one form business partnerships with universities? - omginternets

I&#x27;m the co-founder of a small US-based startup.  As an applied research company, we&#x27;d like to form a partnership with my a certain laboratory in my <i>alma mater</i> that would involve the following:<p>- Joint research projects in fundamental and applied science.
- Joint grant-writing for said projects
- Our partial funding of the laboratory
- Collaboration with other departments<p>Patent and publication ownership will have to be negotiated and is outside of the scope of this question.<p>Beyond piquing the interest of the lab&#x27;s director, what is the usual process for formalizing such partnerships with the university?
======
stephengillie
You'll probably contact the dean of that school or something. I don't actually
know either, but I would start by asking the lab's director if he knows. If he
doesn't, have him ask his boss. And also get the school's publicly published
phone number and give them a call.

Are you looking to pay them to do research?

